# Top Hat Low Profile Bottle Stopper



## W.Y. (Sep 4, 2009)

In a now two page discussion that started yesterday in my site a member had shown a top hat stopper he had picked up at a sale . The main feature was that part of it fits down over the bottle neck instead of all above it like in most other styles. This allows them to fit in the top shelf of most refigerators better .
Sounded like a good idea so after supper last night I went out in my shop and tried one. Took the camera along with me and took shots of the many steps. Came in and put a tutorial of how I did it in my tutorials board by midnight .


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely different William.   I like it.  May have to give it a try myself.


----------



## smitty (Sep 4, 2009)

Great idea.  Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 4, 2009)

William O Young said:


> In a now two page discussion that started yesterday in my site a member had shown a top hat stopper he had picked up at a sale . The main feature was that part of it fits down over the bottle neck instead of all above it like in most other styles. This allows them to fit in the top shelf of most refigerators better .
> Sounded like a good idea so after supper last night I went out in my shop and tried one. Took the camera along with me and took shots of the many steps. Came in and put a tutorial of how I did it in my tutorials board by midnight .



That's pretty cool William... I make the same style of stopper, but I like to invert a wine glass over my bottles...


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 4, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> That's pretty cool William... I make the same style of stopper, but I like to invert a wine glass over my bottles...


 
Thanks a bunch for posting that . If you don't mind I will "borrow" that idea to add variety to my large stock and variety of stoppers although the ones you show may not have as low a profile from the top of the glass to the top of the stopper as the one I showed unless the pictures are missleading me.
Very nice work on those and do you mind if I ask how much you get for that style ?


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it good job


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow what a neat idea!


----------



## THarvey (Sep 5, 2009)

Classy.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 6, 2009)

I like this design for a stopper.  Besides fitting in the refrigerator or on a shelf they also protect the stop of the bottle and have a sleeker look.


----------



## Rum Pig (Sep 6, 2009)

I like that very cleaver


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice job! My hats off to you! :biggrin: (Sorry, someone had to be the first to say it, and I wanted to beat Ed....:wink


----------



## Hosspen (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow William! I'm impressed with how quickly you got the job done with tutorial w/ pictures. You "dropped the hat" "at the drop of the hat" !  : )


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2009)

William O Young said:


> Thanks a bunch for posting that . If you don't mind I will "borrow" that idea to add variety to my large stock and variety of stoppers although the ones you show may not have as low a profile from the top of the glass to the top of the stopper as the one I showed unless the pictures are missleading me.
> Very nice work on those and do you mind if I ask how much you get for that style ?



Feel free to "borrow" the idea... wish I could say it is unique with me, but I probably "borrowed" it too... I know I did the hidden cork idea.. they seem to sell well and most people like the lower profile... these little "goblets" are only about 2" to 2 1/2" high and fit down over the bottle almost an inch so they are pretty low profile....

I usually get about US$15 each or 2 for $25.... they are made mostly from scrap and the silicone stoppers with dowels are pretty cheap... I buy from Packardwoods at about $1 per set.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 7, 2009)

Stole your idea William and tried my own with a change.  You noted you glued in a piece of dowel to hold the actual stopper.  I didn't use a dowel.  Just turned it with a small parting tool and left the walnut center in to hold the stopper.  Will have to try the wine glass shaped one next.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2009)

Rick_G said:


> Stole your idea William and tried my own with a change. You noted you glued in a piece of dowel to hold the actual stopper. I didn't use a dowel. Just turned it with a small parting tool and left the walnut center in to hold the stopper. Will have to try the wine glass shaped one next.


 
Well that looks just great Rick . They are fun to make.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 7, 2009)

Rick_G said:


> Stole your idea William and tried my own with a change.  You noted you glued in a piece of dowel to hold the actual stopper.  I didn't use a dowel.  Just turned it with a small parting tool and left the walnut center in to hold the stopper.  Will have to try the wine glass shaped one next.



I made one of these today following Bill's tutorial.  It turned out great.  Rick I like your idea too.  I try not to ever waste nice woods and your approach would keep me from wasting that whole center section by drilling out.  Thanks.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> Feel free to "borrow" the idea... wish I could say it is unique with me, but I probably "borrowed" it too... I know I did the hidden cork idea.. they seem to sell well and most people like the lower profile... these little "goblets" are only about 2" to 2 1/2" high and fit down over the bottle almost an inch so they are pretty low profile....
> 
> I usually get about US$15 each or 2 for $25.... they are made mostly from scrap and the silicone stoppers with dowels are pretty cheap... I buy from Packardwoods at about $1 per set.


 
Thanks Chuck and I borrowed your idea. Lots of fun and I get those stopper kits for 70 cent each and usually order 25 at a time because I go through a lot of them. .

I tried to keep the stem of the wine glass as short as possible on this one so it has only one inch from the top of the glass bottle to the bottom of the inverted wine glass. I think they would also look great with a longer stem for ones where height is not a concern.

I also found that with this style it is not necessary to reverse chuck it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2009)

Da-n William,
Now I have to improve my turnings and get better to just keep up.... love the goblet, fantastic job there... great finish and shape.  Looks like you're only about 2 inches or less there, so not over height at all... 

I don't reverse chuck mine either... I use the stopper screw chuck from PSI.  The inset that goes over the bottle top is just large enough for the chuck into the turning and then screw into the turning.... the dowel goes into the screw hole and we're done.

I think I actually get my stopper kits at about $.90 each in packages of 10 and usually buy 2 packages at a time.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are the PSI kits I get from Woodnwhimsies for 70 cents 

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/produc...irect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=16152503


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the same kit I buy at Packard... I'll have to look at Woodnwhimsies for my next order... $0.20 per kit savings works for me.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow you guys have giving me some great ideas!


----------



## patharris (Sep 8, 2009)

I use a lot of Ruth Niles Stainless Steel stoppers and she has been turning her Vineyard Monk for a long time that has the recessed stopper with the little Monk's robe ftting down over the bottle neck like your Top Hat and Wine Goblet. I was using the silicon stoppers until I had a return becasue the slicon ribbed rubber came off the the dowel and was stuck in the bottle. Have you had any problems with the sliclon stopper coming off the dowel?  I think I will try the making my Apple stopper with a recessed stopper, but might have to enlarge it a bit in order to have it go over the bottle neck.  I really like the your Top Hat and the Goblets, Thanks for sharing.

Pat Harris
Lexington


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 8, 2009)

> I was using the silicon stoppers until I had a return becasue the slicon ribbed rubber came off the the dowel and was stuck in the bottle. Have you had any problems with the sliclon stopper coming off the dowel?


 
I have never had that happen but then I have only done about 100 of them and about 75 stainless steel and about 50 in chrome.
I have all but given up on chrome because they are the only ones I have had problems with . 
I glue the silicone part onto the dowel as per my tutorial instructions I put on my Turning Tutorials   board at WWF yesterday.


----------

